# What do you guys when shipping clothes?



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

What do you guys use when you ship clothes (tees, hats, accessories, etc...????

I am considering just using colored plastic bags with my logo printed on it or small boxes.

I know you'll save more $ on bags


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

Well its dependant on what your are shipping. Typically for a single or few t-shirts they would get packed in individual poly bags, then packed and shipped out in a poly mailer. Hats you typically want a box, or something that will protect its shape. 

Bags are always cheaper then boxes, plain bags are always cheaper then printed bags.


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

Uline has great packaging options.


----------

